# Craftsman oil seal



## Blu4ce (Mar 8, 2015)

I have an 80 gallon vertical Craftsman air compressor. A few months back, I noticed that the flywheel was slinging a small amount of oil on the wall when it was running, as a quick fix so I could keep working, I hung a shower curtain around the compressor to keep oil from flying on my projects. Fast forward to this week, i move the curtain to discover that the oil leak has gotten a lot worse. It appears that the oil seal has come completely out, exposing the bearings just inside of the oil seal. While I plan to replace the oil seal and gaskets as needed, my question is why did the oil seal come out? My guess is that the piston rings may have failed, allowing for pressure to build in the crank case. Is there anything else that may cause this failure of the oil seal? I'm going to attach a photo of where the oil seal should be, so you can see what I'm looking at.

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## Blu4ce (Mar 8, 2015)

I figured out why the pressure built up in the crank case. The piece where you add oil, has a brass cap with holes in it. When you remove the brass cap, it exposes a steel ball. If it is rusted to the bottom where it cannot move, or release pressure as it builds up in the crank case, the only other option for it to do is push out the oil seal. I was able to remove the ball and clean it up. It should work great once I replace the oil seal. 

I'm attaching two photos so that you can see what I'm talking about.


----------

